# lire des fichier zip!!!



## greenfly (12 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir a tous!
une amie m'a envoyé une image en zip je n'arrive pas a l' ouvrir!!!!!
pouvez vous m'aider svp
merci bcp!!!!!!
bonne soirée
sandrine


----------



## TitaNantes (12 Mai 2005)

C'est étonnant   .

Depuis OS X.3, le Macintosh sait lire les .zip   

Il te suffit de double cliquer dessus pour le décompresser  :rateau:...


----------



## greenfly (12 Mai 2005)

ah bon,????
comment ca se fait???j'ai telechargé le fichier de mon mail et dc après un fichier nommé image001.ZIP qui s'est affiché sur le bureau et qd je l'ouvre!un autre fichier se nommant  image 001 folder qui s'affiche et qd je l'ouvre y a 3 fichier image 001 image 002 etc,,,,, ms les fichier sont feuille blabches et qd je clique dessus bah il ne se passe rien!!!!!!!help svp


----------



## heliotrope (12 Mai 2005)

salut,

si tu connais le format des fichiers images (png, gif, jpg) tu peux essayer de rajouter l'extension pour les ouvrir.
Pour cela fais un pomme + i sur les fichiers et rajoute l'extension appropriée (.jpg, etc)


----------



## TitaNantes (12 Mai 2005)

Les fichiers sont donc bien décompressés...

Mais aucun logiciel ne les reconnaît.

Essaie de les ouvrir avec le logiciel "aperçu"


----------



## greenfly (12 Mai 2005)

comment je fais pour les ouvrir avec apercu!!!!!!


----------



## minime (12 Mai 2005)

Tu glisses les fichiers sur l'icone d'Aperçu, dans le Dock si l'application Aperçu est déjà lancée, ou bien dans le cas contraire sur son icone dans le Finder (dans le dossier Applications).


----------



## greenfly (12 Mai 2005)

j'suis desolée!!je dois etre vraiment nulle!!mais je rouve pas apercu!je n'arrive pas a voir ces fichier :rateau:


----------



## Apca (30 Janvier 2006)

Le programme "Apercu" se trouve dans le dossier "Application" de ton disque Dur.


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Janvier 2006)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Le programme "Apercu" se trouve dans le dossier "Application" de ton disque Dur.


Euh... tu as lu la date du dernier message ? :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Janvier 2006)

L'ami Apca est vraiment très enrhumé !


----------



## Apca (30 Janvier 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Euh... tu as lu la date du dernier message ? :mouais:



Je sais, mais en effectuant une recherche, je suis tombé dessus. D'ou le "  " dans l'intituler de mon message.  





			
				PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> L'ami Apca est vraiment très enrhumé !



EUh, c'est vrai en plus !  :mouais:


----------

